# How is my SM family doing



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

During this time of uncertainty I thought maybe we could encourage one another 
We aren't in lock down, but tomorrow all restaurants and bars will be shut down, except for take out 
So many around us are not taking this serious. 
Today some of our neighbors had a meet up, like 10 plus kids, the neighbors are all in their mid 60's, you would think they would know better 

We are doing well, tomorrow Lorin needs to make a Costco run, from 8 to 9 is senior hours for shopping 
I'm staying home with the girls not crazy enough to go, its going to be crowded. 
I thought it would be fun to see how you are all doing, are you in lock down?are you able to get groceries, what about toilet paper


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We are doing well. I am adjusting to working from home, which is more difficult than I would have thought. I am used to having my day broken up and although I checked email in the evening, there was a separation between my home life and my work life. No more, I am working from when I get up in the morning until late into the evening. Hope that changes as time goes by. At least during the week, weekends are quiet and I can do more of my stuff. Spent the weekend in the garden, all rototilled and peas planted. Of course today we are expecting 6-12 inches of snow. Casper is very relaxed; we play here and there. Wish it were warmer so I could take him outside in his xpen, while I work on computer outside. I think with me being home, he is more clingy and I worry about when I go back to work, whether it will cause him anxiety.

Casper is going for dentals on Thursday, The nurse will take him from the parking lot and bring him back to me in the parking lot. The vet is only keeping a few scheduled appoints and will be going to emergencies only soon. Supermarkets are opened. I still am using instacart as I did before this and for the most part the things I need are in stock.

I think what I miss the most though is interactions in person with people. I am keeping tv on as a background just to continue to hear voices. Watched Frozen 2 yesterday. Onward comes to disney plys in the first week of April.

Take care of yourself, Lorin and the girls.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, what else do you plan to plant? Someone offered me part of their garden so I could have more than a raised bed, but w/K & L down I don't think I can do it this year. I did join a local garden club but we are mostly on-line for now. Most of them are new to gardening.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

We are entering day 8 of the "Lock-Down". My county was one of 6 being the first in Calif to be locked down. My county currently has 62 cases and 2 deaths. Starting today all of Calif is on "Lock-Down" - Thats over 40 million people here on "Lock-Down". Only "essential" businesses are open - Grocery stores, restaurants can only have to go food, pharmacies are open, gas stations are open.

Tuesday I had to leave my house as I had the first of three appointments to remove some more melanoma skin cancer. The usually busy streets were earily empty. When I arrived at the medical facility they had large tables set up in front and only allowed people to enter after having them fill out a questionnaire, answer questions and have their temperature taken.

On the way home I stopped at 3 different grocery stores. They all had long lines outside and each limited the number of customers permitted into the store at one time. Before I was allowed in the store a clerk completely sanitized my grocery cart. None of the three stores I went to had toilet paper, rubbing alcohol, hand sanitizer or wipes. Canned food and frozen food was in short supply. I did find a good supply of produce. Over the weekend several stores announced special early hours for seniors only and also have posted limits on items like toilet paper, hand sanitizer etc. I'm hoping this will stop all the hoarders.

All local schools are now live streaming daily classes. Churches are also live streaming Sunday school classes and the church services.

My city has set up volunteer lines for seniors to call that need someone to pick up prescriptions, deliver food, meals or any other needs they may have. I am a seamstress so I have volunteered with my local Joanns Fabric store to make surgical masks and gowns for local hospitals and medical facilities as supplies are in very short supply. They supply all materials needed and I can sew from home. Years ago when my kids were young I had a cottage-mill sporting apparel manufacturing company, so I'm thinking once I get organized I will be able to produce quite a few. People are amazing in being creative in stepping up to help: Local distilleries and brewers that have been shut down are making hand sanitizer and distributing to police and health organizations.

HUGE thank you to Medical staff, store clerks, truckers, USPS, Amazon Prime, Fed Ex, internet, etc. The cost of this shut down is going to be huge! We will get through it - We are Americans and thats what we do!

My yard doesn't have a clue about any of this "Lock-Down" stuff - Spring is definitely in the air! I hope you enjoy these photos.
I love my SM Family


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

One house in my city has put together a light show! A child is creative with chalk on the sidewalk. Another has posted encouragement in their front window!
Sending my SM family a socially distanced huge hug!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here in Ontario they declared a State of Emergency last week. All schools are closed as is all non-essential business. ( my grey roots are showing since I can't go to the hairdresser 😏). Ontario has 489 cases with 6 deaths. 2 of the cases are right in our county and we had 41 high school kids return from a trip to Europe on Saturday and a lot of their parents posted on social media that they have no plans to make their child self isolate.😡 I wish people would take this seriously. One of my granddaughters has cystic fibrosis and my sister has lupus so getting this awful virus might not end well for them. 
My husband is staying home from work right now and trying to figure out a way to work from home. He goes and gets the groceries as little as possible. Our store has senior hours from7:00 - 8:00 a.m for anyone over 60. They say everything is clean and sanitized before the seniors come to do their shopping. They are installing plexi glass at the cashiers and they have tape on the floor showing you where to stand to keep your distance from other people. They also installed a hand washing station right at the door. 
I have 2 cases of food ahead of me for Pipper and the vet ordered me in 3 more cases because there is a delay in getting their shipments. Our vet is only open now for emergencies and to dispense medication and food, no regular visits. 
I think the thing that is bothering me the most is that I miss the twins soooo much. My daughter brought them to visit all the time and now I haven't seen them in 2 weeks. We skyped the other day and little Esme kept trying to look BEHIND the computer because she thought I was behind it. When I wasn't there she got mad. Illia cried after we hung up and she couldn't see me anymore. They might be walking before I can see them again. 😕 
All in all as long as we stay healthy, all these extra precautions are well worth it. I will appreciate everything so much more once life is back to normal.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Walter, what else do you plan to plant? Someone offered me part of their garden so I could have more than a raised bed, but w/K & L down I don't think I can do it this year. I did join a local garden club but we are mostly on-line for now. Most of them are new to gardening.


I have my herb, tomato, pepper, artichoke, cabbage, and broccoli seedings under lights. I will start my corn in a couple of weeks inside. But I plant everything, squash, pumpkins, cukes, potatoes, beans, etc. The only two veggies I dislike are zucchini and okra. 

If nothing else, I would recommend herbs and a few peppers. Nothing better than a pepper fresh off the plant.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So our little mouse has been doing great, but around 2:15 she vomited again. Immediately thereafter she seemed to feel much better! She likes to keep me on my toes!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

We are in a HOT SPOT:
Sadly, just got an email from our neighborhood website that an elderly neighbor died of the coronavirus. We were informed/warned that she has been shopping at our local Costco store. Praying for her family during this very sad time......and praying a cure will be found very soon. So important to practice safe practices at all times if/when one needs to be out and about.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I’m so sorry for the losses throughout the world, it is truly heartbreaking. We are nearing 260 cases in the state, with 7 deaths. In our home everything is very different. Ted and I are staying far away from each other, in our own home, as it’s not safe for us to risk me getting any potential germs from him. He is in environmental science and therefore is considered “essential”. His job is to keep you all safe (and the world), so we just keep begging people to at least have the courtesy to stay the heck home so “essential “ folks can try do their jobs a bit more safely. I’d give anything to hug him, but I can’t even ride in the car with him right now, so hugs are out. My immune system and heart would likely not do well with this virus. I am spending my time studying the virus data, cleaning, learning to dehydrate food and reading books and sites about the depression era- so much to be learned from history. Of course, Wilson and Cooper and I snuggle all day, and they fill our lives with incredible joy and laughter. They are such a blessing! Our grocery stores are packed and so we are trying to stay away from them as much as possible. Some shelves are empty and paper goods are of course scarce. If necessary, we will go old school and use cloth instead of disposable, which is probably better for environment anyway. I’ve always dreamed of living off the grid, so that’s sounding more and more tempting right now. I was onboard with our leaders about shutting down for a few months to beat this thing, but I’m very upset to hear the change of tune from last nights press conference. Waiting for a hot spot to develop is like bringing a watering can to a potential forest fire. Completely unacceptable imo. I get the financial risks at stake, but human safety will always take priority in my life and heart, and I fear our nation is about to make a huge and deadly miscalculation. Areas who lift bands too soon are seeing tremendously negative results. Smh. Anyway, on a lighter note, I did cave and decide to rejoin Facebook for the time being. I’m using a different name, so if you want me to send you a friend request, just let me know 🙂. Prayers and hugs to you all.

Here are pics of the boys. Cooper is getting a bit overweight, so we are working on that lol. Wilson was toy hoarding 😁!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

thesummergirl said:


> I’m so sorry for the losses throughout the world, it is truly heartbreaking. We are nearing 260 cases in the state, with 7 deaths. In our home everything is very different. Ted and I are staying far away from each other, in our own home, as it’s not safe for us to risk me getting any potential germs from him. He is in environmental science and therefore is considered “essential”. His job is to keep you all safe (and the world), so we just keep begging people to at least have the courtesy to stay the heck home so “essential “ folks can try do their jobs a bit more safely. I’d give anything to hug him, but I can’t even ride in the car with him right now, so hugs are out. My immune system and heart would likely not do well with this virus. I am spending my time studying the virus data, cleaning, learning to dehydrate food and reading books and sites about the depression era- so much to be learned from history. Of course, Wilson and Cooper and I snuggle all day, and they fill our lives with incredible joy and laughter. They are such a blessing! Our grocery stores are packed and so we are trying to stay away from them as much as possible. Some shelves are empty and paper goods are of course scarce. If necessary, we will go old school and use cloth instead of disposable, which is probably better for environment anyway. I’ve always dreamed of living off the grid, so that’s sounding more and more tempting right now. I was onboard with our leaders about shutting down for a few months to beat this thing, but I’m very upset to hear the change of tune from last nights press conference. Waiting for a hot spot to develop is like bringing a watering can to a potential forest fire. Completely unacceptable imo. I get the financial risks at stake, but human safety will always take priority in my life and heart, and I fear our nation is about to make a huge and deadly miscalculation. Areas who lift bands too soon are seeing tremendously negative results. Smh. Anyway, on a lighter note, I did cave and decide to rejoin Facebook for the time being. I’m using a different name, so if you want me to send you a friend request, just let me know 🙂. Prayers and hugs to you all.
> 
> Here are pics of the boys. Cooper is getting a bit overweight, so we are working on that lol. Wilson was toy hoarding 😁!
> View attachment 274174
> View attachment 274173


Brigette, thank your husband for all he does to help with this awful virus.
In our town, the high school students returned from Europe Saturday and are supposed to be in self isolation but at least 2 of them have already been seen in the grocery store and dollar store. One of them was with her mother. Great example this parent is setting for her child. It's like she's teaching her that " they are the only important ones here and nobody elses health matters".


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Cooper & Wilson are adorable! Theres no way one can see those cute pictures and not smile and feel happier! Thank you for posting/sharing
Ultimately I guess we are each responsible for ourselves as far as making sure we wash our hands constantly, do not touch our face, stay 6' away from others, and isolate if one is high risk or a senior. Praying for all my SM family and those effected so seriously from this virus and the flu. My grandchildren in IL never get sick but this year have been very sick with the flu. I saw this and thought it was very appropriate. 🙏💗


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ontario has 100 new cases today alone. We are now up to almost 700 cases. This is terrifying.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Such an encouragement! Taken yesterday in the vineyard.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't come here as often as I used to, but I wanted to chime in on this post. I'm AR. So far, we have 236 cases, 5 of those in my county, 2 deaths (50 yr old in my county). Like elsewhere, most businesses are closed to the public except the essential, which include liquor stores - Really??? Can't figure that one out. Schools are out until April 17, but that date has been extended once already. Restaurants are allowed to stay open but only for take out or delivery. Many of our service businesses are still working. The house across the street from me went on the market yesterday and there has been a steady stream of realtors/clients every since. Walmart & other grocery stores have shortened their hours and are offering some sort of shopping opportunity for the seniors. I prefer online/grocery pickup, but with the last order I placed, I couldn't get any meat or paper towels. I went to one of our local grocers and found the meat counter well stocked, they had paper goods, frozen foods, etc, and much smaller crowds. 

As for me. I do not like this isolation one bit. I was doing volunteer work preparing tax returns for the elderly & low income folks. They closed our office last Tuesday. It was for the best, I know, but oh how I miss the personal interaction. I do try to get out and walk a bit each day and that helps. Went to a state park yesterday. It wan't crowded, but the nature therapy sure was beneficial. 

I lost my sweet Angel a little over a week ago. She was 14 and died from kidney failure. My heart is shattered. She left behind her lifelong buddy, Annie. Annie is a 15 yr old pug. Annie misses Angel tremendously so I give her lots of extra attention. That has helped both of us.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Lynne, 
Glad to hear from you - but very sad to read about your loss of Angel - My heart hurts for you.....and Annie. Praying both of your hearts will start mending in time - You are in my thoughts and prayers. 😭🙏

I agree with you about not enjoying this isolation one bit and missing the human interaction so much. When one lives alone it can be hard. I think I miss my grandchildren the most. 🐶🐾


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynne I'm so sorry, we had so many wonderful memories with our girls.
I think my Matilda welcomed Angel home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge.
I love the picture Paulann just put on her post, God's promise, the Rainbow, I can just imagine what heaven is like, just think of our babies running free

This afternoon our Governor put the state of Idaho on lock down 😑
We have been able to find all our groceries and toilet paper etc.
I was reading about our lock down and we are only allowed to walk close to home, but its ok for now we have snow once again ugh, really cold here 
Our lock down is for 21 days, I was texting my daughter who is a realtor here, she told me that that her job is called essential here, her broker told her no face to face contact so she has to show homes by video Listing paperwork will all be done on line.
Tammy told me today before the shutdown she meant with her clients and their kids.
She said she wore a mask and stayed 6 ft away, the general contractors interacted closely with her clients, The contractor shared his wife had just had a baby a few days before, Tammy said afterwards her clients told her they worked in the medical field and thanked her for wearing a mask because they have been ill and thought they might be infected with the virus, but hadn't been tested, what??????? are these people thinking. 
Tammy is high risk.
That's why this Covid virus is going rapid , for us who stay home it hardly seems fair. 
People need to take this seriously
Stay well dear friend


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lynne I'm so sorry, we had so many wonderful memories with our girls.
> I think my Matilda welcomed Angel home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge.
> I love the picture Paulann just put on her post, God's promise, the Rainbow, I can just imagine what heaven is like, just think of our babies running free
> 
> ...


OMG Paula, I can't believe these people met with your daughter and admitted they thought they have the virus. What is going on here. Holy cow, they of all people, since they work in the medical field, should know how serious this is. It's because of people like these ones that this virus is spreading like wildfire. Praying that your daughter didn't pick anything up from these very inconsiderate people!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy I keep telling Tammy she needs to stay home, she told me today she is doing things on line, but she said if someone needed to see a house she would show them the house 
I don't understand, we are in lock down 
We will never get over this CORONAVIRUS it people don't take this serious


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone - I barely get on here. Didn't have my password on Chrome and Firefly is useless. I finally got on without pw just to see how everyone was and saw a bunch of puppy sale ads. Couldn't tolerate that so really can't support SM.But I wanted to check on my friends who are here and not FB. Glad you're all taking it very seriously and for the most part everyone seems well. I guess we get the "prize" for the most cases...46,000 tested positive in NYS with 26,7000 in the city. And over 600 deaths.  And it's all not even accurate as it's very hard to get tested here. Most people give up and ride it out unless they have to go to the hospital because they're so sick. I now have one friend who's had it (mild case and she got it in FL) and three relatives who were all very ill. And they didn't have at risk issues. So it's scary. NY has been on lock down without even that term for about 10 days now. We started early when a tenant in our building was self quarantining because of exposure. That was three weeks ago and they didn't get sick but we just found out another tenant is. Building has been good about cleaning, etc. We have groceries, pharmacies and pet supply store open. That's it and restaurants can do carry out or delivery. We went to Trader Joes on Thursday during old fogey hour which in NYC was and 9am-10am. A perk of being a senior as the regular line was around a corner and nearly at the next avenue. Got in quickly and out even quicker, but employees (esp check outs) weren't even wearing masks or gloves. We come to find out yesterday that an employee tested positive and was in that store on Thursday and they had to close the store down yesterday. What pisses me off the most is that these tests take days to come back...like 6 days here...so that employee should have been home during the waiting period. You can't get a test unless you show fever and symptoms. So what the hell were they doing working a grocery store??? Irresponsible and hoping TJ schools their employees on this!!! Jim's working at home sharing my home office which is a pain because he's on conference calls and Zoom all day. Where's my old peace and quiet to work. Tyler and Gucci are great. They got bathes today. They thought that should be on the non-essential business side but were in for a sad surprise. So thankful to have them. Stay well all. Love you and this will be over. We just have to hang in there and as my governor Cuomo says weigh risk/reward. <3


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am not on here much. Mostly Facebook. I am staying in the house except for dog walks. At 81 it is dangerous for me to be out. I am on Facebook every day so friend me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to hear from you, Sue. Been worried about how you were faring. You are in the epicenter right now.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We just jumped another 211 cases overnight. We now have 1,326 cases and 21 have passed away. I know this is nothing compared to New York but anything is scary.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

jane and addison said:


> I am not on here much. Mostly Facebook. I am staying in the house except for dog walks. At 81 it is dangerous for me to be out. I am on Facebook every day so friend me.


Sue - Glad to hear you and your fluffs are doing ok. Our homes are the safest place to shelter in for us seniors. You and your neighbors are in my thoughts and prayers. It looks like Im going to need to get a Facebook account to stay in touch with several here on SM.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Sue - Glad to hear you and your fluffs are doing ok. Our homes are the safest place to shelter in for us seniors. You and your neighbors are in my thoughts and prayers. It looks like Im going to need to get a Facebook account to stay in touch with several here on SM.


Let me know when you have it set up Paulann & I will PM you my FB name. I would hate to lose contact.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paulann you can PM me too if you join Facebook


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Such an encouragement! Taken yesterday in the vineyard.
> View attachment 274180


Most beautiful picture ever!! xo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ditto. Paulann, when you get on facebook, let me know too.


----------

